# Sizilien wer hat Infos?



## Alfred61 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir fahren Anfang November auf Sizilien zum biken. Unser Zielgebiet ist der Etna und Umgebung.

Wer hat Infos/Empfehlungen für Unterkunft und einen guten Bikeverleih?

Danke
Alfred


----------



## stuntzi (30. Juli 2007)

unter http://www.sizilien-rad.de/ wird ihnen geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eum1978 (20. August 2007)

Hi, ich fahre im Oktober auch nach Sizilien. Wir haben in Cefalu das Hotel Kalura gebucht - mit angeschlossenem Bike-Verleih (Steppenwolf).
Page: http://www.hotel-kalura.com/

Allerdings haben wir kein Hotelzimmer genommen sondern ein Appartment (von dem Hotel aus) direkt am Meer!!


----------



## mv444 (3. März 2008)

Eum1978 schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre im Oktober auch nach Sizilien. Wir haben in Cefalu das Hotel Kalura gebucht - mit angeschlossenem Bike-Verleih (Steppenwolf).
> Page: http://www.hotel-kalura.com/
> 
> Allerdings haben wir kein Hotelzimmer genommen sondern ein Appartment (von dem Hotel aus) direkt am Meer!!



Und wie wars?...habe mir das auch im www angeschaut...bin aber noch am überlegen...wie schaut es mit dem Bike´s aus? wollte ja evt. meins mitnehmen.


----------



## Kalura Bike (10. Juli 2008)

Der Parco delle Madonie zählt zu den schönsten Bike-Spots im Mittelmeer-Gebiet. Direkt von der Küste steigt der Sizilianische Apennin bis auf fast 2000 m an. Hier kommen Genußbiker aber auch Trail-Freaks voll auf Ihre Kosten. Anders als in den Alpen gibt es auf den alten Hirtenwegen (Trails) keine Wanderer, das ist Bike-Spaß pur. Die einsamen Gebirgsstraßen sind übrigens ein Geheim-Tipp zum Rennrad fahren.

Viele Infos unter www.sizilien-rad.de


----------



## Deleted 4950 (16. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,
als Autor des MTB-Guides "Mountainbiken auf Sizilien" mÃ¶chte ich Euch mal uns "SahnestÃ¼ck" vorstellen:

*TransSizilien â 6-tÃ¤giger Inselcross:*
Die durchwegs fahrbaren, aber teils sehr holprigen 300 km, starten in der mittelalterlichen KÃ¼stenstadt Cefalu und fÃ¼hrt entlang des sizilianischen Apennin in aussichtsreichem Auf und Ab durch zwei  groÃen Naturparks: den steil aufsteigenden Parco delle Madonie, die sanften BergkÃ¤mme des dicht bewaldeten sehr ursprÃ¼nglichen Parco dei Nebrodi. Das groÃe Ziel der Tour â den 3340 Meter hohen, in der Gipfelregion oft schneebedeckte Kraterrand des Ãtna, habt Ihr dabei oftmals im Visier. Der faszinierenden Vulkankegel (Parco dellâEtna) wird auf einer Lavapiste auf ca. 1700 umfahren bzw. auf 2700 Hm gequert. Auf schattigen Forstwegen, einsamen Bergstrassen und vergessenen Maultierpfaden. sind zudem herrliche Ausblicke auf das Tyrrhenische Meer bis hin zu den Liparischen Insel und auf die einsame, eindrucksvolle Landschaft im Inland Siziliens stÃ¤ndiger Wegbegleiter. Am Ende der Route fÃ¼hrt ein 2700 HÃ¶henmeter Downhill vom Ãtna nonstop hinunter zur OstkÃ¼ste in das barocke  Catania (UNSECO Weltkulturerbe) bzw. (je nach Route) in das historische Taromina. Die Ãbernachtungen erfolgen Ã¼berwiegend in abgelegenen, urigen BerghÃ¼tten des CAI. Um den Kohlenhydratspeicher aufzufÃ¼llen, werden dort garantiert keine TouristenmenÃ¼s, sondern die wahre âCucina Sicilianaâ serviert.

*Der Ãtna *ist derzeit aktiv â es strÃ¶mt Lava aus einem Nebenkrater auf ca. 3100 m in das Valle del Bove. Der Percourso di Etna â eine Lava-Piste die den Vulkan auf ca. 1700 m, nordseitig umrundet, kann trotzdem bedenkenlos befahren werden. Bei guten VerhÃ¤ltnissen ist vom Rifugio Crispi die Besteigung eines Aussichtspunkts  mÃ¶glich, von dem man den LavafluÃ und den strombolischen Ausbruch super und "hautnah" beobachten kann. 

Den genauen Tourenverlauf findet Ihr in unserem Bike-Guide: âMountainbiken auf Sizilien" bzw. ist unser "Alpenzorro" die Strecke letztes Jahr in Gegenrichtung gefahren. Anfang Oktober 2008 fÃ¼hren wir diese Tour fÃ¼r die Sektion Oberland des DAV â es kÃ¶nnen natÃ¼rlich auch Mitglieder anderer Sektionen teilnehmen.

http://www.alpenverein-muenchen-oberland.de/veranstaltungsprogramm/mountainbikeschule

Die  Tages-Etappen (zur Orientierung, den ersten Tag kann man aber auch mit weniger km wÃ¼rzen - mehr geht natÃ¼rlich immer und Ã¼berall:

CefalÃ¹ â Piano Battaglia, 45 km, 1695 Hm
Piano Battaglia â Mistretta, 70,5 km,1020 Hm
Ristretta â Rifugio Miraglia, 53 km, 700 Hm
Rifugio Miraglia â Randazzo, 78,5 km, 1500 Hm
Randazzi - Rifugio Sapienza, 32 km 1550 Hm
Rifugio Sapienza â Catania bzw. Taormina 35 / 45 km, 0 / 600 Hm


----------



## sofia (19. Juli 2008)

Ich bin die Transsizilien-Tour dieses Jahr im Frühjahr gefahren, war super genial, allerdings am Ätna kälter als erwartet. Bersonder schön ist die Übernachtung in Rifugio Brunek am Ätna!


----------



## Kalura Bike (20. Juli 2008)

Noch mal Sicilia, da es leider kein eigenes Steppenwolf Forum gibt - wir verkaufen von unserer Bikestation  Steppenwolf Mountaibike Fullys (Faiga FS und Tccyon CR) jeweils in "matt schwarz" / diverse Rahmegrößen / Modelle 2008 und 2007, einige "Restposten" von 2006 vorhanden - zu Saisonende (Mitte November), Versand ist auch nach Deutschland, Österreich und in die Schweiz möglich. Die bikes sind in guten Zustand, da Sie ständig gewartet werden.


----------



## Kalura Bike (20. Juli 2008)

Noch mal Sicilia, da es leider kein eigenes Steppenwolf Forum gibt - wir verkaufen unsere Steppenwolf Mountaibike Fullys (Faiga FS und Tccyon CR) zu Saisonende (Mitte November), versandt ist auch nach Deutschland, Österreich und in die Schweiz möglich.


----------



## Bikezone (31. Juli 2008)

Ciao aus Sizilien,
wir haben eine Radstation mit Verleihrädern in Giardini Naxos am Ätna; jedoch schließen wir schon Ende Oktober. Grund ist, dass fast alle Hotels dann geschlossen haben. Die letze Vulkanhopping Tour (Ätna, Vulkano, Lipari und Vesuv) startet am 5. Oktober. Danach kann es schon sch... kalt auf dem Ätna sein, daher WARM anziehen. Falls interesse an einem B&B besteht bitte kurz ne Mail an uns.

Tanti Saluti
Stefan
---------------------------
www.vulkanhopping.de
www.bikezone-sizilien.de
[email protected]


----------



## bikulus (11. August 2008)

Hallo
wir wollen ganz gerne im Okt nach Cefalu, kann mir jemand sagen, wie das dort zum Biken ist, gibt es gute Karten? Sind die Touren eher einfache Wege auf Schotter oder gibts auch schöne Trials? Braucht man einen Guide oder kommt man auch gut ohne zurecht?
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mv444 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo...dieses Jahr scheint es endlich mal zu klappen...bin vom 1.4-8.4. in der gegend um Giardini Naxos mit dem Bike unterwegs...sollte jemand in dieser Zeit auch unten sein...meldet euch ruhig mal...vielleicht hat auch der eine oder andere auch noch paar tipps für mich ...grazie tanto ciao mario


----------



## Viktortaz (14. Februar 2009)

Neue Sizilien mtb veranstalter http://www.tri-ride.com/homede.htm
schaumal die story von Toniolo auf Bike 2/09


----------



## Chrisi-MTB (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo, warst Du in Sizilien?
Wir fahren übermorgen auch dort hin und wollen von Giardini Naxos hoch zum Rif. Brunek (d.h. nördlicher Aufstieg), am nächsten Tag hoch auf den Ätna, dann zurück zu Brunek und dann Ätna-Umrundung zum Rif. Sapienza und wieder zurück zum Meer.

Hat noch wer Infos zur Tour?
Gruß Chrisi


----------



## Outdoormind (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Wie sind denn nun die Trails auf Sizilien? Dazu findet man ja nicht so viele Infos


----------



## Mooglie (2. Februar 2018)

Gibt eine paar nette Trails rund um den Ätna, zT Natur und zT gebaut. sind auch mal einen Track vom Ätna MTB Marathon nachgefahren, mitunter tiefer Lavasand berghoch extrem anstrengend. Infos hatten wir aus den üblichen GPS Portalen


----------

